

Is there a way to run Netflix on Linux? - stelval


======
stelval
The Google is saying no go on DVD decoding (and presumably Blueray) and Chrome
OS. [https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chromebook-
ce...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chromebook-
central/tlp7YblR69I)

Handling optical is one reason I haven't just used a Roku as the playing
device.

There's got to be a way in other Linux if Chrome OS can do it. I've tried
fooling with browser identification already.

------
selckin
just works in 37+ official build of google chrome

~~~
stelval
Ok, that's Linux but I'd want desktop apps too. Well, maybe not. If I can run
media player (DLNA) apps maybe I'm ok. Is there a way to access the optical
drive (play blueray and dvd)? What about server side stuff? I don't know
chrome well. Is there a dpkg repository? Will it run well in a VM and play
Netflix?

~~~
selckin
I'm not sure if it works from the international space station, but with a link
from the dark side of the moon maybe the question can be extended to include
all aspects of life

~~~
throwaway000002
I have to hand it to you selkin, you took that in stride. Kudos! :)

